# Lyft's Not Your Average Wednesday



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

See attached screenshot of the message in the Lyft drivers digest. Any thoughts on what this might be.


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

Was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> See attached screenshot of the message in the Lyft drivers digest. Any thoughts on what this might be.


Maybe we all get pink mustache soap on a rope?


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

i just received that also, it might be a promo if driving or giving a certain amount of rides, or maybe a surprise of releasing the new AMP


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

O double the all earnings of tomorrow ?


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

pepe_inaki said:


> O double the all earnings of tomorrow ?


 i doubt it, they are releasing the "UPFRONT PRICING" tomorrow YAY more money for lyft!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> i doubt it, they are releasing the "UPFRONT PRICING" tomorrow YAY more money for lyft!!!


You probably are right, if they think we should be excited about this maybe FUBER spiked their eggnog.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah sounds like....they've been pestering me with notifications emails in app popups and now TEXT about their pricing, which, AT BEST, I shouldn't care about *at all*....but will instead actually be suspicious of 

That and their more expensive than Uber plan in OC, successful until now, might suddenly backfire


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I am calling it now...

They will match your tips for one day.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DexNex said:


> I am calling it now...
> 
> They will match your tips for one day.


$3 x2????

I feel so blessed


----------



## Aky114 (Oct 9, 2016)

I hope it's earnings increase or something. Really hoping lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If they do lame boosts instead of guarantees....I might just ragequit


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I am calling it now...
> 
> They will match your tips for one day.


Looks like I called it correctly.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What???? 

A 2-6% boost?

Instead of guarantees and bonuses making up roughly 45% of lyft pay?????


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Looks like I called it correctly.


Where do you see that? Still no email from lyft about any of this. Joke company


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Where do you see that? Still no email from lyft about any of this. Joke company


http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/14/l...o-its-drivers-but-only-if-you-tip-them-first/


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Looks like I called it correctly.


_"Lyft said it will match passenger tips for each driver, *up to $20 for the day*, with a maximum match amount per tip of $5. This is the first time the company has ever done something like this."_

So, $20 extra.....but _ONLY if _your riders TIP YOU $20. LOLOLOLOLOL 

I don't make $20 tips in a WEEK.

Were the pax at least made aware of this too??????


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No..pax weren't told so not expecting extra tips today. This is a total slap in the face. Either make it unlimited or don't offer it at all. 

I'm sure they have all the metric saying least amount of tips are on Wednesday and not many drivers drive either on this day of the week.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Finally got the email from Lyft...at 1pm pacific time. Pathetic, this is a big blunder from Lyft.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Finally got the email from Lyft...at 1pm pacific time. Pathetic, this is a big blunder from Lyft.


 Just arrived here at 3:35pm central time. App update, then email, then text.

Sad.


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

Tip match


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Got the e-mail about matching tips - at the end of the day. I might have actually driven today if they would have sent this earlier. Oh well...


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Finally got the email from Lyft...at 1pm pacific time. Pathetic, this is a big blunder from Lyft.


Not a blunder. It's obvious they dont want to give away too much free money. Limiting max matching tips to $20 per day and announcing the promo when there's only half a day left. It was all planned. Uber is evil but at least they dont try to hide it.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Why even cap it at $20? Don't think I've ever gotten a tip totaling over $20 on a weekday.


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

BFD!!! Sometime after 9pm est I get a text saying they are matching tips today. They can take my match and shove it up their #$%##$ #%%#$!!! What's that gonna buy me, a cup of coffee? How about you tell us ahead of time not 7/8s of the way through the day!!!

Rant over, resume your day!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

What the post above said


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow.. 

That's nice of Lyft. Especially for one day only, up to $20 and on Wednesday.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anybody get more than 2 bucks? Lol

I *was* gonna drive today but this indignity is making me boycott instead


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sometimes I amaze myself. LOL 

You know the saying "When life hands you lemons, make lemonade"? 

Well, I usually don't average more than 5 rides in a day....and only about 50% of them tip.

So today....I had only made $9 in tips in 4 rides (only $7 of that will be matched by Lyft because it was 2 tips: $2 + $7=$9)

I was heading home and got one more ping.....I decided to take it. As soon as I saw the address...I knew there wouldn't be a tip included. 

It was a young college girl who works at the airport part time. When I got closer to her pick up, I remembered bringing her on this exact same trip about 6 weeks ago...and remembered of course that she didn't tip.

So along the half hour ride to the airport....I was thinking....how can I make some lemonade? 

About 10 minutes before her drop off, I told her about the deal Lyft was offering "Today ONLY" where they would match our tips up to $5.

I started out by saying: "I know you are a starving college student and all....but could you do me a favor? If I give you $5 in cash when I drop you off....can you add a $5 tip for me on the app?" I told her it wouldn't cost her any extra...and Lyft will still pay me $5 to match her tip...which didn't cost her anything!

She said "Sure!" I asked her to see the app as she was adding the tip so I could see what it looks like from the rider's side. She clicked $5 and I handed her $5 in cash!  This would have for sure been a no tip ride if I hadn't made that deal with her.

So, sometimes....you just gotta think outside the box a little. 

So now, LYFT better uphold their end of the bargain now! I don't see any mention of the 'match' in today's pay so I'm supposing it will be added at the end of the week like a guarantee?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LyftRus said:


> i just received that also, it might be a promo if driving or giving a certain amount of rides, or maybe a surprise of releasing the new AMP


Speaking of AMP...the Lyft App for Android updated this evening. The description of the update mentioned something about Blue Tooth connection to the new AMP is now built into the Lyft software. What the heck is an AMP?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Speaking of AMP...the Lyft App for Android updated this evening. The description of the update mentioned something about Blue Tooth connection to the new AMP is now built into the Lyft software. What the heck is an AMP?


It's the light up pillbox message board gimmick thingie

Btw, can bluetooth even support multiple simultaneous connections??


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> It's the light up pillbox message board gimmick thingie
> 
> Btw, can bluetooth even support multiple simultaneous connections??


Oh yeah.. I saw a photo of that on a Lyft Blog. It reminds me of what Europe taxi drivers used to have on their dashboards in the last century.

Knowing how Lyft's software is becoming more unreliable as "enhancements" are added by the I.T. people, I'd shy away from enabling anything to connect to my phone while in Online Driver mode. I keep Blue-Tooth and Wi-Fi turned off. (Wi-Fi in particular, will screw you out of rides.)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Oh yeah.. I saw a photo of that on a Lyft Blog. It reminds me of what Europe taxi drivers used to have on their dashboards in the last century.
> 
> Knowing how Lyft's software is becoming more unreliable as "enhancements" are added by the I.T. people, I'd shy away from enabling anything to connect to my phone while in Online Driver mode. I keep Blue-Tooth and Wi-Fi turned off. (Wi-Fi in particular, will screw you out of rides.)


Bluetooth seems to vary, possibly by chipset or generation

ZTE bluetooth messed with it
Samsung Note 4 bluetooth seems okay


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Btw, can bluetooth even support multiple simultaneous connections??


I was wondering about this too! Because my Bluetooth earpiece is my #1 piece of my rideshare equipment (besides my phone) that I can't live without! If I leave home and within a mile I realize I don't have my bluetooth earpiece....I will turn around, go home and get it!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I was wondering about this too! Because my Bluetooth earpiece is my #1 piece of my rideshare equipment (besides my phone) that I can't live without! If I leave home and within a mile I realize I don't have my bluetooth earpiece....I will turn around, go home and get it!


Pffft....don't need it

Just silence your waze.

Bluetooth is for music without AUX


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

And don't forget about the short holiday film they made for us!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DJ-916 said:


> And don't forget about the short holiday film they made for us!!!


Research chemicals, I say


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Sometimes I amaze myself. LOL
> 
> You know the saying "When life hands you lemons, make lemonade"?
> 
> ...


Smart. I'm sure one reason they dropped the info late was so you wouldn't have as much time to figure out ways to game it.

I have plenty of complaints, but I'll take this. Would be great if it was regular at all. I don't need the gimmicky stuff. Don't want a jacket advertising that I'm a low wage worker. Extra cash is fine, even if it's a few bucks. On the right day, this promo could cover my gas. Not that it's a dream come true, but given the realistic possibilities, I'll take it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Good going Lyft. send email at 4-5pm.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

H e y. L y f t ,

B i t e. m e !!!!

Never, ever, have I felt LESS appreciated and more distrusted. Unless you wanted to insult us, EPIC FAIL.

BTW, I skipped your promo in disgust, but I'll be sure to have some Thai or Mexican on Travis' dime. ~Even~ that guy gets it right sometimes...

PS these days you guys really SUCK. As I told y'all in my feedback, you need to FIRE every single new marketer and strategist you brought on board in the last 6 months, and everyone in app design from department head down to the lowliest intern, asap & NO EXCEPTIONS. Else y'all are gonna lose everything you've worked for in a matter of WEEKS.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I dont Understand some of their thinking! Spend tons of money to get new drivers and nothing on advertising. I have never seen an advertisement, bill board, radio promo, in Pittsburgh. They and Uber should raise their rates to a little less than a Taxi and they AND driver MAKE MORE MONEY! and they will keep drivers and don't have to spend all that money getting new drivers


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

Forgot to Add! I ask Uber riders if they ever use Lyft and a few said they forget all about LYFT! Most say No!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Same in NJ, nothing to attract new riders or real riders in high income towns like Tenafly, Saddle River, Wyckoff, Teaneck and Ridgewood.

Lyft rider profile:
1- McDonalds employees
2- Wal-Mart shoppers
3- Late night security guards
4- Gas station attendants
5- High School kids
6- Airport employees

These people use because it's cheaper than public transit and door to door service. No marketing needed they know.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Navy Vet said:


> Forgot to Add! I ask Uber riders if they ever use Lyft and a few said they forget all about LYFT! Most say No!


And if they are in Lyft they still call it Uber. Are you my Uber, yes i'm!


----------

